# 69 instrument cluster grounds



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Doing a test assembly on my 69 dash. Can't remember how many of those flat metal ground straps are connected to the cluster and where on the cluster they go. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Location doesn't really matter, just make sure that they're all connected to each other somehow. The main ground path for the whole panel is through all those straps, to the metal core of the dash, and into the rest of the body via the two big mounting bolts at the lower corners near both doors. You'll want to make sure you've got good metal to metal contact at all those points (no paint).

Bear


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for your help. Does anyone repo the roof rail weatherstrip channels for a 69? I see them for a 69 chevelle.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is where mine are/will be when I rebuild my dash... between the clock and speedo assembly.



Speedo assembly to the dash... I think this is by the wiper switch connection.


----------

